# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Study: Vegetarians Less Healthy, Lower Quality Of Life Than Meat-Eaters

## CaseyJones

http://atlanta.cbslocal.com/2014/04/...n-meat-eaters/




> Vegetarians may have a lower BMI and drink alcohol sparingly, but vegetarian diets are tied to generally poorer health, poorer quality of life and a higher need for health care than their meat-eating counterparts.
> 
> A new study from the Medical University of Graz in Austria finds that vegetarians are more physically active, drink less alcohol and smoke less tobacco than those who consume meat in their diets. Vegetarians also have a higher socioeconomic status and a lower body mass index. But the vegetarian diet  characterized by a low consumption of saturated fats and cholesterol that includes increased intake of fruits, vegetables and whole-grain products  carries elevated risks of cancer, allergies and mental health disorders.
> 
> Vegetarians were twice as likely to have allergies, a 50 percent increase in heart attacks and a 50 percent increase in incidences of cancer.
> 
> The cross-sectional study from Austrian Health Interview Survey data and published in PLos One examined participants dietary habits, demographic characteristics and general lifestyle differences.

----------


## angelatc

Wow.  The allergy connection doesn't surprise me, but the heart attacks and cancer stuff does.

The vegetarians are going to be up in skinny arms about this.

----------


## tod evans

As a devout carnivore I approve of these findings...

----------


## donnay

I know what is best for me and being a vegetarian does not work well for me.  Animal fat and good saturated fats are good for your brain, heart and overall good health.  Moderation in all things--but balance is what give you optimal health, IMHO.

----------


## dannno

> Wow.  The allergy connection doesn't surprise me, but the heart attacks and cancer stuff does.
> 
> The vegetarians are going to be up in skinny arms about this.


I'm philosophically paleo but I'm going to defend the vegetarians on this one because I believe you can have a relatively healthy diet and be strict vegetarian, or mostly vegetarian as compared to many on the standard american diet.

Growing up on the standard american diet, I had allergies, I was overweight and I got sick a lot. Many people in my extended family are predisposed to getting cancer. SO I BECAME VEGETARIAN AS A DEFENSE MECHANISM TO ALL OF THESE THINGS. And guess what? It worked ok. My allergies improved, I got sick less and the studies I've seen in the past show that people who eat a vegetarian diet have less cancer particularly of the digestive tract than those on the standard american diet. But the fact is many of those who have health problems or foresee health problems may be predisposed to watching their diet and eating healthier and in some instances the fact that they are predisposed, their diet may not completely overcome it or perhaps they have only been doing it for a short time in their life. So I could see how a study could possibly produce this type of outcome.

That said, I've recently learned that by adding gelatin (or bone broths or organ meats) to your diet that these things contain glycine and can help prevent cancer related to excessive protein intake. Just an FYI for anybody reading

----------


## Ronin Truth

I love vegetarians.  They just leave more meat for me. YUM!

----------


## tommyrp12

I am not passing judgment on people who consume meat, but I would just like to point out that thousands of years of empirical medical evidence to the contrary is something to take a look at and it works just as well today, of course staying active is a part of it too, just like any other diet.

----------


## Acala

> Wow.  The allergy connection doesn't surprise me, but the heart attacks and cancer stuff does.


CVD and cancer are related to chronic inflammation.  Diets high in grain and carbohydrates tend to be inflammatory.

----------


## Acala

> I am not passing judgment on people who consume meat, but I would just like to point out that thousands of years of empirical medical evidence to the contrary is something to take a look at and it works just as well today, of course staying active is a part of it too, just like any other diet.


I can't say anything about these specific monks, but it is not uncommon for Buddhist monks to be vegan while in the temple and omnivores when out and about.  

Also worth noting that a young person can often get away with eating an uhealthy diet for a long time before the effects begin to show up.

----------


## tommyrp12

You are absolutely right. The shaolin temple is more like a tourist attraction today and there are monks who only stay a short while or are just there to demonstrate some martial arts. They do not have Buddhist vows of abstaining from anything.
 Some monks are there for life and they do the real training required and then its still hard to find authentic teachings. I believe this is mostly do to their government, because they have destroyed the temple whenever it poses a threat to it, like when their fighters are better trained or they grow in number.The state has kept them in check and is conducting a cultural genocide on their traditions.

And the second from the last video is a tai chi practitioner, his name is Chen Bing, he runs a village sort of like a mayor, named Chen village.Its entire population practices Chen style tai chi, in which he is a direct line ancestor of the creator. 

sorry for the numerous youtube videos. The Wugulun school is one of the last remaining branches of shaolin who is dedicated to preserving the original practices.I am currently using their prescribed vegetarian diet. They don't stay in the temple because of all the modern distractions, instead they reside in the mountains.  



Here is a video I particularly like, it shows their life style living in the mountains.

----------


## Uriah

Bump for the videos

----------


## opal

As always, with studies, they say WHERE the study was conducted, but not WHO paid for it nor who the lobbyists behind the funding happen to be.  Color me skeptical

----------


## Acala

> You are absolutely right. The shaolin temple is more like a tourist attraction today and there are monks who only stay a short while or are just there to demonstrate some martial arts. They do not have Buddhist vows of abstaining from anything.
>  Some monks are there for life and they do the real training required and then its still hard to find authentic teachings. I believe this is mostly do to their government, because they have destroyed the temple whenever it poses a threat to it, like when their fighters are better trained or they grow in number.The state has kept them in check and is conducting a cultural genocide on their traditions.
> 
> And the second from the last video is a tai chi practitioner, his name is Chen Bing, he runs a village sort of like a mayor, named Chen village.Its entire population practices Chen style tai chi, in which he is a direct line ancestor of the creator. 
> 
> sorry for the numerous youtube videos. The Wugulun school is one of the last remaining branches of shaolin who is dedicated to preserving the original practices.I am currently using their prescribed vegetarian diet. They don't stay in the temple because of all the modern distractions, instead they reside in the mountains.  
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video I particularly like, it shows their life style living in the mountains.


I have never been in a Zen temple but I have heard some stories from those who have.

It is common practice for Zen priests to have a wife and house in town that they can visit and it is common for monks to "go over the wall" at night.  My meditation teacher stayed in a Zen temple in Japan for a while.  He said that around 10:00 at night the Jikijitsu hangs up the keisaku (awakening stick) and then the monks are free to do as they wish until the morning wake-up bell.  He said that it was all he could do to stagger to his mat and collapse but that many of the monks would go to town and party all night. 

As an aside, here is an interesting two-part talk about the keisaku ending with a demonstration: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjzEeSSL4o0

There is a legend about a monk who had, in the view of his teacher, become too attached to the town life.  So one night, after the monk had gone over the wall, the teacher moved the bench the monk used to climb in and out with and sat in its place in meditation until the monk came back.  When the monk climbed back in, he stepped on the teacher's head.  He was so mortified that he became devout.  I think I recall that story from a book called the Empty Mirror.

One more story on this topic.  There was a Zen master from Japan visiting Los Angeles.  After a week-long sesshin (extended meditation practice) the students were going out to eat and invited the master.  In his broken English he said "Okay, but I no want mac-crobiotic.  I want mac-donalds!"

So to assume that a Shaolin monk, or any Zen monk, is a strict vegan is a stretch.  A Theravaden monk maybe. . .

----------


## donnay

*Vegetarians are 'less healthy' and have a poorer quality of life than meat-eaters*

Vegetarians visit their doctors more often and are more prone to allergies
They also have 'a 50% increased risk of both heart attacks and cancer'
They are also more likely to develop depression and anxiety disorders
But vegetarians tend to be more active and less likely to drink and smoke 


By Emma Innes 



Vegetarians are usually confident about the health benefits of their meat-free diets.


But new research suggests vegetarian diets are associated with poorer health and quality of life.


The study also showed that vegetarians visit their doctors more than meat eaters and that they are more prone to allergies, cancer and mental health problems.


Vegetarians are less healthy and have a lower quality of life than meat-eaters, researchers claim. Table shows the chances of suffering from different illnesses depending on diet

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz2xqsloh1W 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## PierzStyx

I'm not surprised. We evolved to eat meat and need its nutrients.

----------


## tod evans

I'm of the opinion that every body processes foods differently...

Some bodies require more red meat than others, while others require fish/seafood or foul and yet others vegetables..

I can't subscribe to a theory that says one diet is inherently better for all bodies...

Most folks seem to do extremely well with a varied diet that contains little if any pre-processed foods.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm not surprised. We evolved to eat meat and need its nutrients.


and/or we were cursed to necessarily eat meat on account of a specific disobedience regarding the knowledge of evil.  Both arrive at the identical conclusion, and in some ways mean even the same thing.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm of the opinion that every body processes foods differently...
> 
> Some bodies require more red meat than others, while others require fish/seafood or foul and yet others vegetables..
> 
> I can't subscribe to a theory that says one diet is inherently better for all bodies...
> 
> Most folks seem to do extremely well with a varied diet that contains little if any pre-processed foods.


This I agree with.  I have been interested in the "correct diet for your blood type."  I have looked at a few charts and a lot of it already corresponds with my personal experience.  Some of it doesn't - they can have my avocado when they pry it from my cold, dead hands.

There are better sources and explanations, but this chart alleges what is food good, neutral, and bad per blood type.  It is certainly one of the more interesting ideas I have heard on the subject, and more than once I've seen people confirm the generalities by experience.

----------


## tommyrp12

> I have never been in a Zen temple but I have heard some stories from those who have.
> 
> It is common practice for Zen priests to have a wife and house in town that they can visit and it is common for monks to "go over the wall" at night.  My meditation teacher stayed in a Zen temple in Japan for a while.  He said that around 10:00 at night the Jikijitsu hangs up the keisaku (awakening stick) and then the monks are free to do as they wish until the morning wake-up bell.  He said that it was all he could do to stagger to his mat and collapse but that many of the monks would go to town and party all night. 
> 
> As an aside, here is an interesting two-part talk about the keisaku ending with a demonstration: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjzEeSSL4o0
> 
> There is a legend about a monk who had, in the view of his teacher, become too attached to the town life.  So one night, after the monk had gone over the wall, the teacher moved the bench the monk used to climb in and out with and sat in its place in meditation until the monk came back.  When the monk climbed back in, he stepped on the teacher's head.  He was so mortified that he became devout.  I think I recall that story from a book called the Empty Mirror.
> 
> One more story on this topic.  There was a Zen master from Japan visiting Los Angeles.  After a week-long sesshin (extended meditation practice) the students were going out to eat and invited the master.  In his broken English he said "Okay, but I no want mac-crobiotic.  I want mac-donalds!"
> ...


 Everyone is different ,and has a different level of practice. I try really hard but sometimes I like a bowl of clam chowder, and sometimes its salsa and tortilla chips which is a violation of the chanwuyi diet. 
Shi Dejian and Wu Nanfang are really dedicated I would be willing to bet they have been not violated their oaths.

----------


## Acala

> Everyone is different ,and has a different level of practice. I try really hard but sometimes I like a bowl of clam chowder, and sometimes its salsa and tortilla chips which is a violation of the chanwuyi diet. 
> Shi Dejian and Wu Nanfang are really dedicated I would be willing to bet they have been not violated their oaths.


I wasn't judging.  I'm no vegan.  Far from it.  I eat a lot of vegetables, but I eat a variety of animals as well, including beef and pork.  I was just pointing out, in response to one video about the Shaolin monk, that Zen monk does not necessarily equal vegan.

----------


## Suzanimal

> This I agree with.  I have been interested in the "correct diet for your blood type."  I have looked at a few charts and a lot of it already corresponds with my personal experience.  Some of it doesn't - they can have my avocado when they pry it from my cold, dead hands.
> 
> There are better sources and explanations, but this chart alleges what is food good, neutral, and bad per blood type.  It is certainly one of the more interesting ideas I have heard on the subject, and more than once I've seen people confirm the generalities by experience.


Oh hell no, I'm A- and there are only 2 meats on that list that are just okay for me to eat - none are beneficial. It also says I should avoid Mayo!
But red wine and coffee are beneficial....maybe this diet isn't so bad...

----------


## CPUd

> This I agree with.  I have been interested in the "correct diet for your blood type."  I have looked at a few charts and a lot of it already corresponds with my personal experience.  Some of it doesn't - they can have my avocado when they pry it from my cold, dead hands.
> 
> There are better sources and explanations, but this chart alleges what is food good, neutral, and bad per blood type.  It is certainly one of the more interesting ideas I have heard on the subject, and more than once I've seen people confirm the generalities by experience.




So sad; bacon a big *X* for all types.

----------


## tod evans

> So sad; bacon a big *X* for all types.


If ya' don't read somebody elses idea of the "proper" diet then bacon is perfectly acceptable...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Oh hell no, I'm A- and there are only 2 meats on that list that are just okay for me to eat - none are beneficial. It also says I should avoid Mayo!
> But red wine and coffee are beneficial....maybe this diet isn't so bad...





> So sad; bacon a big *X* for all types.





> If ya' don't read somebody elses idea of the "proper" diet then bacon is perfectly acceptable...


I take nothing like that as strict.  The original idea was that different blood types came out of different developmental zones of the Earth, and that those people became deeply accustomed to those super-regional diets, and therefore that diet is more natural for that person.  LOL I don't call outliers "poison" that's just silly.  

How I would do that chart is to pick some +'s I like and increase them, and pick some X's I don't care for so much and decrease them.  There are dozens of blood type food charts, each of them slightly different, but mostly agreeing on the big things.

----------


## Barrex

I am going to live longer than those smug vegetarians.

----------


## Acala

> I take nothing like that as strict.  The original idea was that different blood types came out of different developmental zones of the Earth, and that those people became deeply accustomed to those super-regional diets, and therefore that diet is more natural for that person.  LOL I don't call outliers "poison" that's just silly.  
> 
> How I would do that chart is to pick some +'s I like and increase them, and pick some X's I don't care for so much and decrease them.  There are dozens of blood type food charts, each of them slightly different, but mostly agreeing on the big things.


I suggest looking into some of the criticisms of the blood type diet.  Or I can give you the summary: there is little, if any, scientific basis.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Vegetarians are 'less healthy' and have a poorer quality of life than meat-eaters*
> 
> Vegetarians visit their doctors more often and are more prone to allergies
> They also have 'a 50% increased risk of both heart attacks and cancer'
> They are also more likely to develop depression and anxiety disorders
> But vegetarians tend to be more active and less likely to drink and smoke 
> 
> 
> By Emma Innes 
> ...


I see the "Rich in Meat" diet is also worse in many categories.

----------


## dannno

> I see the "Rich in Meat" diet is also worse in many categories.


Depends on what the meat eats, and if you get enough glycine from gelatin, bone broths and organ meats.

----------


## Fox McCloud

All I'll say is, we have two eyes in the front of our head giving us binocular vision for a very specific reason.

----------


## Czolgosz

> The vegetarians are going to be up in skinny arms about this.


I lol'd

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Dr. Dog

That study is a bunch of nonsense. So many misconceptions of vegetarians here.

Being a vegetarian doesn't necessarily mean you can't eat meat. According to traditional vegetarian customs, meat is acceptable in the following cases:

- Hamburgers are ok if the meat patty is less than 50% of the burgers' mass. There is a loophole here, because a side dish of French fries can be counted in the total mass.
- Bacon actually counts as a vegetable if it's not the main dish of a meal.
- Steak is a vegetarian food if it's cooked medium rare.

etc.

The simple fact is that vegetarianism has nothing to do with food or diet. It's just a word people use to show that they are sophisticated and compassionate. I've been a vegetarian for a long time now, and I've never felt healthier.

----------


## eduardo89

> That study is a bunch of nonsense. So many misconceptions of vegetarians here.
> 
> Being a vegetarian doesn't necessarily mean you can't eat meat. According to traditional vegetarian customs, meat is acceptable in the following cases:
> 
> - Hamburgers are ok if the meat patty is less than 50% of the burgers' mass. There is a loophole here, because a side dish of French fries can be counted in the total mass.
> - Bacon actually counts as a vegetable if it's not the main dish of a meal.
> - Steak is a vegetarian food if it's cooked medium rare.
> 
> etc.
> ...


Excellent post.

----------


## Ender

> This I agree with.  I have been interested in the "correct diet for your blood type."  I have looked at a few charts and a lot of it already corresponds with my personal experience.  Some of it doesn't - they can have my avocado when they pry it from my cold, dead hands.
> 
> There are better sources and explanations, but this chart alleges what is food good, neutral, and bad per blood type.  It is certainly one of the more interesting ideas I have heard on the subject, and more than once I've seen people confirm the generalities by experience.


The Blood Type diet saved me. 

I grew up thinking red meat was baaaad but had a constant stomach ache. Through the blood type info, I found it was carbs, especially wheat flour, that was destroying my stomach and went off of it. Never have any problems now and am in great health.

----------


## squarepusher

> That study is a bunch of nonsense. So many misconceptions of vegetarians here.
> 
> Being a vegetarian doesn't necessarily mean you can't eat meat. According to traditional vegetarian customs, meat is acceptable in the following cases:
> 
> - Hamburgers are ok if the meat patty is less than 50% of the burgers' mass. There is a loophole here, because a side dish of French fries can be counted in the total mass.
> - Bacon actually counts as a vegetable if it's not the main dish of a meal.
> - Steak is a vegetarian food if it's cooked medium rare.
> 
> etc.
> ...



what

----------

